# Best Wash&Wax for Outback?



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi!

Have tried search, but get a great many replies without info I need.

Some Folks said Turtle Wash and Wax is good, other said Protect-All.

Questions:

#1-What should we wash outside of Outback 25RS-S with?
#2-What to use for black streaks?
#3-Good wax to use one to two times a year?

I plan to print the replies to add to our 'Outback Maintainance" binder!

Thanks! sunny


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use a regular car wash that the instructions said was safe for fiberglass and wouldn't remove wax.

Thetford black streak remover works great. I use it as I wash.

If you want a really good wax, Nu Finish works great. I use the turtle wax wash and wax.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

[quote name='Cats4Nat' date='Mar 22 2004, 03:33 PM' post='2769']
Hi!

Have tried search, but get a great many replies without info I need.

Some Folks said Turtle Wash and Wax is good, other said Protect-All.

Questions:

#1-What should we wash outside of Outback 25RS-S with?
#2-What to use for black streaks?
#3-Good wax to use one to two times a year?

I plan to print the replies to add to our 'Outback Maintainance" binder!

Thanks! sunny

Use NuFinish - it works great! I've used it for years and it protects/shines better than anything.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Protect-All for us. Very fast to apply.

Ed


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use the turtle wax wash and wax. and Simple Green on the black streaks works very well


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Any wash made for car finishes will work just fine, and as others have stated, simple green, or any of the black streak removers will do the job.

I use a mild soap for the roof. Keep the roof clean, and your black streaks will be minimized.

As far as wax, again, a good quality car wax will do fine. I actually use two different kinds. For the first wax of the season, I use 3M Marine cleaner wax, which is made for fiberglass boats. It removes some of the oxidation and helps with some of the more stubborn black stains. Then for routine waxing, I use Meguires (same stuff I use on the truck).

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just used Protect All for the 2nd time. I started by washing it and the black marks came right off. I don't know if it's as good as a traditional type wax but it sure was easier.

By the way, if you're in Arizona, now you know why it's raining today.


----------



## BigGreyA (Jan 25, 2007)

Just a plain magic eraser by Mr. Clean and some water will clean up about any black streeks. Removed two years of black crud on the top of the pop-up in about an hour and my arms were not sore.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

For washing I use a RV wash and wax stuff that I buy at Wal Mart, black streaks are quickly removed using Simple Green and twice a year I use Nu Finish to give it a layer of protection and a high shine. I use tire cleaner for the tires as it also protects them from UV rays and when it comes to the roof I use a delicate laundry soap (Ivory Snow) and lots of elbow grease to clean all the gunk off the roof.


----------

